# Hexadezimalzahl in Dezimalzahl umwandeln



## Tyr0ne (21. Nov 2016)

Hi, 
ich bin ganz frisch beim Thema Java dabei. Ich sitze seit Stunden an meinen Hausuafgaben, kriege aber leider das Programm zur Umwandlung einer Hexadezimalzahl (die als String eingegeben wird) in eine Dezimalzahl (integer) nicht hin. Wir sind erst ganz am Anfang und dürfen daher auch keine Fortgeschrittenen Methoden verwenden. Wir sollen mit Sachen wie int length(), char charAt() und int pow() arbeiten. 
Auch Unterstriche sollen erlaubt sein, sowie negative Zahlen.

Ich komme leider nicht drauf, wie ich das genau anstellen soll. Hat da jemand ein bisschen Input?

Ich hoffe es ist noch jemand wach!


----------



## Joose (21. Nov 2016)

Zeig uns doch erstmal was du bisher an Code hast und wie weit du bist. Wo genau hängst du?


----------



## mr_jan4 (21. Nov 2016)

https://www.tutorials.de/threads/problem-8-stellige-hexadezimal-ind-dezimalzahl-umwandeln.142648/


----------

